

ShowHN: very easy to install social network for your own host - Databay
https://github.com/Databay/ownUnity

======
cr3ative
Saying something is "just two files!" which are concatenated, un-tabbed
compilations of many other files, does not count.

The code is unreadable. I do not trust it enough to run it.

~~~
Databay
ok, that's a point... I will put the original files also into the git-repo so
everyone can see what's happening.

